# Another Stony Creek outting!



## Guest (Jun 18, 2001)

Let's have another, I am trying to get something going! I will email all you who attend the other stony outtings. I will be going to New York Thursday, so that won't work! How about THirsday afternoon or early evening, or wedsnday evening!?!?! I have a poll so please vote or email me!!! Float tubing and maybe we can have a barbecure or sumpin...just an idea! 

Anyways, talk to ya soon!


----------

